# T-Shirt Mock-Up Plugin for WordPress Site?



## aneikamcd6 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Can anyone suggest a free or affordable plugin that I can use on my already existing Wordpress site? 

I want people to be able to upload their own graphic on a shirt template to see how it will look when placing an order. 

I also want them to be able to see how my various available graphics will look on a t-shirt.

I see OpenShirts is an option, but it seems to require the creation of a whole new site.

I already have a site and simply want a tool to add the functionality.

I searched the forum and googled this with little luck.

Any suggestions you can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## offcenter (Oct 4, 2012)

aneikamcd6 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone suggest a free or affordable plugin that I can use on my already existing Wordpress site?
> 
> ...


Fancy Product Designer is available as an add on for woocommerce - WooCommerce Plugin | Fancy Product Designer

It's $40.00 and woocommerce is free


----------



## aneikamcd6 (Mar 2, 2014)

offcenter said:


> Fancy Product Designer is available as an add on for woocommerce - WooCommerce Plugin | Fancy Product Designer
> 
> It's $40.00 and woocommerce is free


Oh this is just perfect. Thank you!!!


----------



## offcenter (Oct 4, 2012)

aneikamcd6 said:


> Oh this is just perfect. Thank you!!!


I just saw this one too JavaScript - T-Shirt Designer | CodeCanyon It's only $14.00. For the price of either of those you could try them both and see which one you likebest. I think I will!


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

offcenter said:


> Fancy Product Designer is available as an add on for woocommerce - WooCommerce Plugin | Fancy Product Designer
> 
> It's $40.00 and woocommerce is free


I second that.


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

Any if you guys using fancy product designer?
If so, what's your website?
Would love to see it in action


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

aimagedesign said:


> Any if you guys using fancy product designer?
> If so, what's your website?
> Would love to see it in action



Must be someone using it now as he seems to have sold a lot.


----------



## tcv19 (May 19, 2019)

I'd like to see it in action.


----------



## johnbac (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm using the plugin of colorlab.io on my Wordpress webshop, it works fast and has a very easy interface


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

tcv19 said:


> I'd like to see it in action.



I could never find a site running it.

After my experience with Open T Shirt I was not going down that route again.. After a Trial with Zakeke I have now paid for it monthly. Its more of a hobby for me so whilst it has to be affordable it needs to work.

I have found Zakeke the best so far. I am logging the issues I am finding with it so I can pass these on. Its very good so far and depending what you use it for I can imagine it assisting you with your business rather than being a cash cow.

Without 3D preview its cheap for a limited number of customisable items. With 3D preview its still cheap but you have to pay a % of sales very small and its only paid if selling so not the end of the world.

Take a quick look if you want . Mistatee – Just another T shirt site Its such a shame that @preetz is not active any longer he would have made it sing. 


Its only a quick test site to enable me to test the back office files so its not cool or aesthetically pleasing. lol


----------



## 2LCGraphics (Aug 23, 2019)

offcenter said:


> I just saw this one too JavaScript - T-Shirt Designer | CodeCanyon It's only $14.00. For the price of either of those you could try them both and see which one you likebest. I think I will!



This one would not work for Wordpress unless you are a programmer and know how to modify the code. Makes sense to just buy a plugin made specifically for Wordpress.


----------

